# 10 gal Algae Eater?



## ftsdeploy (Feb 5, 2011)

I apologize if this thread has been brought up before.. I have a 10 gal with 4 phantom tetra and 3 flame tetra...

Is there something else besides a otto that is good for tank maintenance?

Is there a super small pleco?

I just want something unique


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

Get two or three panda cory (corydoras) they are fun and do a good job cleaning, ghost shrimp are good to!

Ian


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Snails work too I'd imagine. And they will never outgrow your tank. I'd say one big snail that way you don't end up with millions.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

If you want CLEAN, pick up what is in my sig.


----------



## ftsdeploy (Feb 5, 2011)

is it a pretty active pleco?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

not to many plecos are really active but i wouldn't put a bristlenose in a 10 they eventually get to big. i would really suggest the otto cats even tho you said you didn't want them they are the most sensible choice. or try mystery snails. cory cats wont clean alagae from the tank. always make sure to supliment with algae waffers for whatever you get because they can run out of algae in the tank very quickly.


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

Ottos are your best bet for algae control in that sized tank. I urge against a "chinese algae eater" as they become aggressive towards other fish and don't eat the algae despite their name. Any pleco will outgrow a small tank, although bristlenose plecos tend to stay smaller than most varieties (I've had mine in a 150 gallon tank for years and it remains about 4 inches.)
Plecos are also notoriously "messy" and more so as they age. The produce a lot of waste, and you need to stay on top of your filtration and water changes.
Again, ottos are your best bet, snails and algae-eating shrimp may be able to keep themselves fed on algae, but won't do nearly the job an otto or pleco would, and plecos are probably too big.
You could also just scrape the algae off the front and side panes of the tank once a month or as needed. Even with snails and a pleco, I have to do that, they don't remove algae as good as a good old-fashioned one-sided razor blade anyway! It takes me maybe 10 minutes to do mine, with yours, you could probably clean the algae off in a minute.
Good luck!


----------



## fishfanatic17 (Mar 1, 2011)

get a rubber lip pleco. they get no bigger than 4 inches and do a fantastic job with removing algea. i got mine from petsmart and it lasted me a while. i had a regular pleco and a rubber lip to get the small areas. they are very cool looking as well


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

Corys are great for cleaning the bottom. Over feed much? Cory cats will help with that. But algae on glass and stuff they really don't do much for. At least not mine.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

rubber lips will get larger than 4 inches and are to large for a 10 gallon their are not really any plecos suited for a 10 gallon well atleast ones that wont cost a lot lot of money.


----------



## sm1ke (Jul 27, 2009)

I would just add an albino bristlenose pleco. The standard bristlenose can grow to about 5 or 6 inches, while the albino stays under 5. I had one with 6 Tiger Barbs and it kept the tank spotless. You will have to keep up with weekly PWCs and make sure you clean the bottom of the tank thoroughly.

Quite honestly the easiest way to keep algae in check for a tank that size is an algae scrubber or a razor blade.


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

I would recommend a common clown pleco. They stay around 3" IME and are a little nicer on the eyes than a bristlenose. I agree with a bristlenose pleco being a tad to large for a 10g if only purpose is algae control. 10g would be ok for a pair of bristlenose for spawning purposes if they were going to be the only thing stocking the tank. I have several in my 160 g and none are over 4" and are mature enuff they are spawning. I had a clown pleco that stayed about 3" forever in a 55 till I gave it away. However ALL plecos produce a lot of waste. IMO mystery snails produce more waste than the plecos and arnt as efficient. Clown pleco all the way. 8$ should be able to buy you one. Mine ate algae as well as whatever frozen food made it to the bottom. Should suit your situation well. Corys work well too but I'm not fond of them. To common but for good reasons.


----------

